# Are You a Member?



## celtic_crippler

Do you belong to the PTA? 

No, it's not what you may think...it's got nothing to do with public education...

And...if you don't know what it is...then you're probably not a member. 

Want to know more? Ask a member. LOL


----------



## terryl965

What does it mean, I have no clue.


----------



## girlbug2

I think the PTA is a gay pride thing.


----------



## terryl965

Is this the same


*Purple Triangle: 
An Untold Story of the Holocaust *


"All of us, Jehovah's Witnesses or non-Witnesses, should not forget the history of the inmates with the purple triangle. It was a beam of light in a dark age." - Dr. Detlef Garbe, Director, Neuengamme Concentration Camp Memorial Museum


----------



## celtic_crippler

terryl965 said:


> Is this the same
> 
> 
> *Purple Triangle: *
> *An Untold Story of the Holocaust *
> 
> 
> "All of us, Jehovah's Witnesses or non-Witnesses, should not forget the history of the inmates with the purple triangle. It was a beam of light in a dark age." - Dr. Detlef Garbe, Director, Neuengamme Concentration Camp Memorial Museum


 
Even I am not crass enough to put something like that in the "Humor" section. 

And no, it's not a gay pride thing... at least that I know of. LOL 

Like I said...you know if you're a member or not.


----------



## CoryKS

I dunno who they are, but they're sporting a big pair of blue balls.


----------



## celtic_crippler

CoryKS said:


> I dunno who they are, but they're sporting a big pair of blue balls.


 
LOL ... you guys're killin' me.


----------



## Big Don

Becoming a member is as easy as the Masons;
"Want to be a member? Ask a member."


----------



## celtic_crippler

Big Don said:


> Becoming a member is as easy as the Masons;
> "Want to be a member? Ask a member."


 
LOL

Absolutely...but you have to sign a waiver first.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Hilarious! 80 views and the only two people that seem to know what it's about is two kenpo guys. ROFL :lol:


----------



## shesulsa

Sounds special. So, members ... what is it?


----------



## Xue Sheng

And I only used that because the bunny with a pancake on its head is elder&#8217;s and I didn't think I shuold use it


----------



## celtic_crippler

shesulsa said:


> Sounds special. So, members ... what is it?


 
I'm not going to make it that easy for ya. Hints are in the design of the "crest". LOL 

Like I said, you generally know if you're a member or not. It's not really a "special" club...anybody can join once they purchase the gear necessary for participating in martial arts...one only has to step onto the mats and....


----------



## celtic_crippler

Xue Sheng said:


> And I only used that because the bunny with a pancake on its head is elders and I didn't think I shuold use it


 
If you don't care then why'd ya post? LOL


----------



## Big Don

celtic_crippler said:


> I'm not going to make it that easy for ya. Hints are in the design of the "crest". LOL
> 
> Like I said, you generally know if you're a member or not. It's not really a "special" club...anybody can join once they purchase the gear necessary for participating in martial arts...one only has to step onto the mats and....


Of COURSE the Kenpo guys know it... 

Your triangle is upside down, btw...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Ummmmm....you got kicked in the nuts while training? lol


----------



## celtic_crippler

A'ight, I'll not keep you in suspense any longer.  

I guess I'll clue in the clueless...

The "purple triangle" is a nasty bruise caused from the impact upon one's "cup" which is used to help protect the family jewels. :btg:

Most "cups" have a triangular shape to them and if/when you're on the recieving end of...let's say a kick... it can cause bruising around where the edges rest against one's body leaving a "purple traingle." 

There is no official PTA... it's just a joke I and some of my sadistic kenpo brothers came up with. I threw that "crest" together in about 2 minutes. 

Kudo's to CoryKS for his brilliant observation. ROFL :boing2:


----------



## crushing

I thought it was the logo for a very exclusive gay Japanese bicycle club.


----------



## shesulsa

Oh. I see.


----------



## arnisador

When I heard it was associated with Kenpo I assumed it was a restaurant!


----------



## celtic_crippler

arnisador said:


> When I heard it was associated with Kenpo I assumed it was a restaurant!


 
You mean a Chinese buffet. LOL


----------



## CoryKS

arnisador said:


> When I heard it was associated with Kenpo I assumed it was a restaurant!


 
You have offended me and my school, and I shall challenge you to a fight as soon as I have wipe the chicken grease from my fingers.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hmmm, The triangle was upside down as mentioned and we were supposed to get it from the Blue circles as well. I do not read the language that was listed, so I am confused on how I was supposed to get it? 

I have had some bruises before, but never thought of that. 

Maybe if I wrote something in Sindarian the language of the Eldar elves from Tolkien some might get it, but if I did not give enough of a subject matter there chances would be almost zero.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Dude..."_purple triangle_"...? Most that know, get it from that alone. LOL 

Oh well, don't feel bad. I suppose putting the triangle upside down was unfair. LOL 

...besides...it ain't that big of deal... it was meant to be tounge in cheek and hopefully produce a chuckle.


----------



## shesulsa

Yeah but ... dude, don't you remember Dan Quayle and Tinkie Winkie?  TW had an upside down purple triangle on his head and that's an indicator that he's gay.

:lookie:

So uh ... yeah.


----------



## CoryKS

shesulsa said:


> Yeah but ... dude, don't you remember Dan Quayle and Tinkie Winkie? TW had an upside down purple triangle on his head and that's an indicator that he's gay.
> 
> :lookie:
> 
> So uh ... yeah.


 
That's because he had a purse.  And don't give me all that about how it was a man bag, it was a purse.  TW was a flamer, no doubt.

Unless... maybe he got kicked in the junk really hard.  Maybe it fell off and he needed somewhere to carry it.  Then I guess it would be a man bag.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Ok, Guess what this means?


----------



## Rich Parsons

celtic_crippler said:


> Dude..."_purple triangle_"...? Most that know, get it from that alone. LOL
> 
> Oh well, don't feel bad. I suppose putting the triangle upside down was unfair. LOL
> 
> ...besides...it ain't that big of deal... it was meant to be tounge in cheek and hopefully produce a chuckle.


 
Well to be honest I have never looked at the whole triangle on myself or someone else.

I got another one after the one I just posted as well.


----------



## Big Don

shesulsa said:


> Yeah but ... dude, don't you remember Dan Quayle and Tinkie Winkie?  TW had an upside down purple triangle on his head and that's an indicator that he's gay.
> 
> :lookie:
> 
> So uh ... yeah.


NEVER use the term "Tinkie Winkie" when discussing the Purple Triangle.
That is just mean...


----------



## Big Don

Rich Parsons said:


> Ok, Guess what this means?


Where did you get a picture of my coworkers?


----------



## Jade Tigress

Rich Parsons said:


> Ok, Guess what this means?



OH LOOK! Shiny!


----------



## Rich Parsons

What no guess?

Gold Bricks.

Yellow Bricks.

Yellow Brick Road.

Wizard of Oz.

Oz relates to Osmium.

Gold and Osmium are both elements. Just one is more dense than the other, and one is worth more. 


***************************************************
Next one!


I will try to work on a rough picture.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Those who are members will know.


----------



## Cryozombie

I didn't get it, but thats because I'm not a sissy and don't need a cup to protect my Junk.  

REAL martial artists use SKILLS to do that, not plastic.

:2xBird2::2xBird2:


----------



## Rich Parsons

celtic_crippler said:


> Hilarious! 80 views and the only two people that seem to know what it's about is two kenpo guys. ROFL :lol:


 

What no guesses? 333 views some must have looked at my last one to guess on. 

Come on people, those in the know should know.


----------



## jamz

I'm not a member..... yet!


----------



## Tames D

Apparently, I'm a member of clubs that I'm not aware of.


----------



## celtic_crippler

When I posted this joke, I had no idea that it would be offensive to those that train with little to no contact. 

I apologize.


----------



## Rich Parsons

celtic_crippler said:


> When I posted this joke, I had no idea that it would be offensive to those that train with little to no contact.
> 
> I apologize.


 
Thank you for the apology but ...

I train with contact and still did not get the joke. 

The superior I am one of the only few who do (* insert here *), bothers me. 

Did you get mine last one? 

It happens to those who "receive the cane". In kenpo you use "Kenpo Sticks" or Escrima or Eskrima or Arnis Sticks right? 

Then why do you not know the brusing pattern I posted? 

Some people do not think along the same line as others. I have shown and describe your picture to those who fight full contact today or in the past and once explained they understood, but until the explanation came out not a single person guessed a bruise form a cup. 

It really was the idea of your question it was more of the elite factor that was implied with your comments that bothered me. 

The reason why it bothered me is that people can train in one elite manner and ignore multiple others. Does it make one better than the other? I do not know I have not done them all to say.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Rich Parsons said:


> Thank you for the apology but ...
> 
> I train with contact and still did not get the joke.
> 
> The superior I am one of the only few who do (* insert here *), bothers me.
> 
> Did you get mine last one?
> 
> It happens to those who "receive the cane". In kenpo you use "Kenpo Sticks" or Escrima or Eskrima or Arnis Sticks right?
> 
> Then why do you not know the brusing pattern I posted?
> 
> Some people do not think along the same line as others. I have shown and describe your picture to those who fight full contact today or in the past and once explained they understood, but until the explanation came out not a single person guessed a bruise form a cup.
> 
> It really was the idea of your question it was more of the elite factor that was implied with your comments that bothered me.
> 
> The reason why it bothered me is that people can train in one elite manner and ignore multiple others. Does it make one better than the other? I do not know I have not done them all to say.


 
It's a joke, man. Get over it. 

And yeah, a "single" person did get it before the answer was revealed. Just not you. 

And others "got it"...the joke that is... afterwards as well. Just not you. 

I'm sorry you didn't think it was funny. I guess everybody doesn't appreciate my brand of humor... sigh.. there go my dreams of doing stand-up. :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons

celtic_crippler said:


> It's a joke, man. Get over it.
> 
> And yeah, a "single" person did get it before the answer was revealed. Just not you.
> 
> And others "got it"...the joke that is... afterwards as well. Just not you.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't think it was funny. I guess everybody doesn't appreciate my brand of humor... sigh.. there go my dreams of doing stand-up. :lol:


 

But I am over it. 

1) You failed at a joke.

2) You tried to make yourself feel good at how many people did not get it.
Fail at the ego level here as well.

3) You could not and did not get my jokes.
The first one of Osmium being more dense then Gold, do I need to draw you a bigger picture, or should I slow down and do it slower.
(* yes intentionally insulting to get you to react. *)

4) You then try to back out and apologize when someone (* on purpose to make a point and to show you your own actions *) that are are better, but your apology is still insulting by saying those who do not train hard. 
(* your attempt at trying to get people to rise in anger, or to take it and you win.  *)

5) Then you come back to my calling you out, that I need to get over it. 
(* I take it as you crying uncle. I guess you do not traiin tough enough for this friendly internet forum. *)

6) Lastly you did nto get my comment about the beating of the sticks and the receiving of the cane. I guess you do not train hard for real. Just talk about. (* Another comment to try to get you to rise to the occasion. *) 

Celtic Crippler,

In all honesty, I found it ignorant and stupid. 

I care not if you find it humorous and I did not see the humor. I do not get lots of jokes. I understand that about myself. 

But as an advisor to this site and former staff member I thought I would take this opportunity to show this situation is not good for this site. 

I support training hard and training to bruise level at times. 

I support live contact and training for real situations.

I also understand that some people like to train for the exercise, while not for me, it something I understand even if the exercise is a side effect. 

I understand that some train for the beauty of the motion and the act of doing the motion, and I also enjoy this but it is a side effect of the training that I do. 

I could ask you questions about your real and hard training, and real life situations. But, I have found that most find it very insulting to them as they have not been shot at ( multiple times ) stabbed, cut, hit by trucks and cars, dealt with multiple people on multiple occasions, and guess what, I got beat up, and hurt, and injured and I won because I survived. 

So, why don't you jsut get over yourself. I know who I am, I am not the one trying to make myself feel better talking about bruises and those who do not get have them.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Rich Parsons said:


> But I am over it.


 
Obviously...as evidenced by this long post. 



Rich Parsons said:


> 1) You failed at a joke.


 
Matter of perspective. I failed to make you laugh with a joke, but that's not true of the majority. Just you actually... at least you're the _only one_ that's gotten bent out of shape about it. :idunno:



Rich Parsons said:


> 2) You tried to make yourself feel good at how many people did not get it.
> Fail at the ego level here as well.


 
Look... this was not some vain attempt to make myself seem more intelligent or knowledgable than the next guy. It's a f--ing joke! 

This post isn't in the "Study" or "Philosophy" sections of the forum... It's in the "humor" section! THE H-U-M-O-R SECTION. 

Why does this have to be explained to you? :duh:



Rich Parsons said:


> 3) You could not and did not get my jokes.
> The first one of Osmium being more dense then Gold, do I need to draw you a bigger picture, or should I slow down and do it slower.
> (* yes intentionally insulting to get you to react. *)


 
You made a joke? I hadn't noticed. :moon:



Rich Parsons said:


> 4) You then try to back out and apologize when someone (* on purpose to make a point and to show you your own actions *) that are are better, but your apology is still insulting by saying those who do not train hard.
> (* your attempt at trying to get people to rise in anger, or to take it and you win.  *)


 
Oh...you picked up on the insult. Great! Even if you don't get my humor you at least get my sarcasm. It's a start. 



Rich Parsons said:


> 5) Then you come back to my calling you out, that I need to get over it.
> (* I take it as you crying uncle. I guess you do not traiin tough enough for this friendly internet forum. *)


 
You apparently take this a lot more seriously than I do. Hence, the suggestion to "get over it." 

It's a joke, dude. Nothing more, nothing less. Though you've managed to turn this thread into quite a pass-time and crusade. 

At any rate, any enjoyment that anyone may have gotten or may get from it in the future is most definately tarnished by your sudden obsession with me personally. 

Thanks for those productive posts, killjoy! :shrug:



Rich Parsons said:


> 6) Lastly you did nto get my comment about the beating of the sticks and the receiving of the cane. I guess you do not train hard for real. Just talk about. (* Another comment to try to get you to rise to the occasion. *)


 
Brilliant assumption. I fail to answer your juvinille dig and that automattically makes me the dummy. I bow to your superior wisdom! :fart:



Rich Parsons said:


> Celtic Crippler,
> 
> In all honesty, I found it ignorant and stupid.


 
Then just say so and get on with your life. 

Some jokes are funny, some are stupid. Most of us get that. It's no reason to go on a friggin' crusade though! 
:knight2:


Rich Parsons said:


> I care not if you find it humorous and I did not see the humor. I do not get lots of jokes. I understand that about myself.


 
Then perhaps you should stay out of the "Comedy Cafe." 



Rich Parsons said:


> But as an advisor to this site and former staff member I thought I would take this opportunity to show this situation is not good for this site.


 
I'd have expected more from a "former" staff member than childish digs. Especially in a section dedicated to jokes. 



Rich Parsons said:


> I support live contact and training for real situations.
> 
> I also understand that some people like to train for the exercise, while not for me, it something I understand even if the exercise is a side effect.
> 
> I understand that some train for the beauty of the motion and the act of doing the motion, and I also enjoy this but it is a side effect of the training that I do.
> 
> I could ask you questions about your real and hard training, and real life situations. But, I have found that most find it very insulting to them as they have not been shot at ( multiple times ) stabbed, cut, hit by trucks and cars, dealt with multiple people on multiple occasions, and guess what, I got beat up, and hurt, and injured and I won because I survived.
> 
> So, why don't you jsut get over yourself. I know who I am, I am not the one trying to make myself feel better talking about bruises and those who do not get have them.


 
Observation: you've taken some kind of _personal _issue with _me_. 

Perhaps because I've hit a nerve with you that connects to some unpleasent memory involving you getting kicked in the jewels... who knows. I don't, and I don't care either. Get a thicker skin.

I didn't force you to come to he "humor" section. If you don't "get" jokes and find yourself taking them personally for some strange reason then perhaps you shouldn'g read the content of the "comedy cafe"... just a suggestion. This can't be good for your blood pressure...just sayin'. 
I didn't pee in your cornflakes so how about steppin' off? 

At any rate, you can take your assessments of my character and take a flying leap. :2xBird2:

Get over the joke and get over yourself while you're at it.


----------



## shesulsa

In general defense ... I got the joke ... I just thought it was lame. :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Gents,
  Take the duel off site, or to PM or email, or somewhere else please.
Thank you.


----------



## jks9199

*Just to make it clear:

Personal attacks are a violation of the Terms of Service.  Please, keep the discussion polite and respectful.

jks9199
Sr. Moderator.*


----------



## crushing

shesulsa said:


> In general defense ... I got the joke ... I just thought it was lame. :idunno:




So there isn't really an exclusive group that wears the cup upside down?


----------



## shesulsa

crushing said:


> So there isn't really an exclusive group that wears the cup upside down?



I wouldn't know.


----------



## Big Don

shesulsa said:


> In general defense ... I got the joke ... I just thought it was lame. :idunno:


Funniest post of the thread


----------



## celtic_crippler

crushing said:


> So there isn't really an exclusive group that wears the cup upside down?


 
That would depend on the shape of one's anatomy...


----------



## Cryozombie

celtic_crippler said:


> That would depend on the shape of one's anatomy...


 
I cant wear a cup.  I need like a big Tupperware salad bowl to fit everything comfortably inside, and then my Gi looks funny.


----------



## The Last Legionary

I wear a cod piece. It's more effective at keeping the twins outta harm.

It looks kinda like this one : http://www.flickr.com/photos/43317578@N00/3525909
NFSW maybe. lol


----------



## FierySquidFace

:lfao: this is the funniest thread i have read in MT. i find the entire thread frikin hillarious. it's really brightened my day! thanx everyone!


----------



## celtic_crippler

FierySquidFace said:


> :lfao: this is the funniest thread i have read in MT. i find the entire thread frikin hillarious. it's really brightened my day! thanx everyone!


 
That make's it worth posting.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Would all the salad bowl wearers please step forward?


----------



## David43515

crushing said:


> I thought it was the logo for a very exclusive gay Japanese bicycle club.


 
No, but I can ask around and see if I can get you on a mailing list if you like.:uhyeah:


----------

